# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junaliikenteen syntymäpäivä

## Antero Alku

Suomen junaliikenne täyttää tänään 149 vuotta. Kukaan ei näytä juhlivan. Mutta kenelle juhlinta kuuluisi ja ketä tulisi onnitella? Valtionrautatiet-niminen virasto lakkautettiin valtion liikelaitoksen muodossa 30.6.1995. Radat siirtyivät Ratahallintokeskuksen hoidettaviksi ja valtion omistama osakeyhtiö VR-Yhtymä Oy sai junat ja oikeuden niiden käyttöön.

Entä mitenkähän mahtaa olla ensi vuonna. 150 vuotta on ollut aika suuri juhlan aihe muualla, miten meillä? 25 vuotta sitten virasto-liikelaitos panosti juhlapäivään aika lailla, muun muassa kunnostamalla Pr1 776:n.

Lisää ajatuksiani junaliikenteen syntymäpäivänä voi lukea blogistani.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Heh. Näyttäisi vaalien läheisyys korreloivan käänteisesti objektivismin kanssa.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä mitenkähän mahtaa olla ensi vuonna. 150 vuotta on ollut aika suuri juhlan aihe muualla, miten meillä? 25 vuotta sitten virasto-liikelaitos panosti juhlapäivään aika lailla, muun muassa kunnostamalla Pr1 776:n.


Mielestäni ensi vuonna pitäis juhlia 150 vuotta täyttävää rautatielaitostamme laajalla rintamalla eli ei pelkästään Valtion Liikenneviraston ja VR:n vaan myös:

- alan ympärillä toimivat järjestöt ja yhdistykset
- alan valmistava teollisuus sekä se teollisuus joka on hyötynyt rautateistä
- matkailuyritykset ja muut matkailua edustavat tahot
- kaupungit joihin rakennettiin Suomen ensimmäiset rautatieasemat sekä muut tärkeät risteysasemapaikkakunnat jotka syntyivät rautateiden ansiosta
- muut laitokset jotka ovat olleet rautateiden kanssa kytköksissä (postilaitos, tietoliikenneoperaattorit, puolustusvoimat, energiantuotanto, opetustoimi, kirkko?,....)
- ulkomaisista rautatielaitoksista ainakin Venäjän ja Ruotsin, joiden kanssa VR on harjoittanut suoraa yhdysliikennettä, mahdollisesti Saksankin 
- maantie- ja laivaliikenteen yhteistyökumppanit
- yksityiset rautatiemme sekä yksityiset operaattorit sikäli kun niitä on
- ja tietenkin museorautatiet  ja rautatieharrastajat

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Minusta rautateiden rakentaminen ja kehittäminen on nykyaikaisen mordernin yhteiskunnan "airut". 

Mitalin toisena puolena, ne myös mahdollistivat nykyaikaiset laajamittaiset maailmanlaajuset konfliktit, erinlaisine joukkojen ja ihmisten massakuljetuksineen.

Itse olen iloinen, että elän nykyaikaisessa maailmassa, jossa nimenomaan rautatiet mahdollistavat sujuvan, mukavan ja suht edullisen tavan liikkua paikasta toiseen. Ihan missä niitä vain on.

Toki lentoliikennekin oli maailmaa ja sen ihmiskuntaa mullistava kehitys, mutta itse pidän rautateitä yhtenä ihmiskunnan merkittävimmistä keksinnöistä ja saavutuksista. Eikä se voittokulkua sammuta juuri mikään.

Onnittelut minun puolestani Suomen junaliikenteen vuosipäivänä  :Smile: .

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Tästä aihepiiristähän on tällä foorumilla ollut jo aiemminkin oma viestiketjunsa: http://jlf.fi/f19/2536-vr-150-vuotta...012-ideointia/

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

> Lisää ajatuksiani junaliikenteen syntymäpäivänä voi lukea blogistani.
> 
> Antero


Hieno homma, että löytyy ainakin yksi ehdokas, joka kyseenalaistaa nykyisin vallitsevan tilanteen eikä tyydy hymistelemään - sekä tuo näkemyksensä julki! 

Vahva kirjoitus rautateiden ja rautatieliikenteen puolesta, kaikesta synkkyydestään huolimatta!

----------

